# Looking for breeders near Virginia



## Noble (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking for reputable and responsible breeders near Virginia. Also that has hip guarantees! Thanks.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Have you talked to Christine at Blackthorn? I would certainly check her out if in Virginia.


----------



## Noble (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope... Never heard of her. How did you hear about her? Is she a good breeder?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Christine is definitely a good breeder, you should check her out.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's the website for Blackthorn.
Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds

Christine is a member on this forum.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She works her own dogs. She has kept and worked dogs she has bred. I like her philosophies on breeding, as I understand them.
Plus.... She has really nice looking dogs.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Where in VA are you? What are you looking for in your dog besides hip gaurantees?


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a Blackthorn pup and can vouch for Christine's breeding program. She is very good at matching the owner and what they want in a pup. Would highly recommend reaching out to her.


----------



## Noble (Mar 8, 2012)

robk said:


> Where in VA are you? What are you looking for in your dog besides hip gaurantees?


I live in Centreville, VA. I'm looking for a family/guard dog. I also have 1 GS right now and he looks like he needs a furry family member


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Noble said:


> I live in Centreville, VA. I'm looking for a family/guard dog. I also have 1 GS right now and he looks like he needs a furry family member


I sent you a Private Message


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I highly recommend Johnson-Haus. I have a 12 week old puppy from them, and he is amazing! His drives are insane, and he is so focused when working! I bring out the clicker and he goes into "work mode" immediately! He has a great personality, absolutely gorgeous, and has great nerves! I am planning on doing Agility, SAR and possible protection with him. 

www.johnsonhaus.com


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's another Blackthorn recommendation. Christine did an amazing job matching a puppy to our family's activity level and lifestyle. Couldn't have asked for a better experience and dog!


----------

